# Bear hit and killed 1-70 exit 213



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

About 350 lbs they said. Pretty interesting in that I saw one at Piedmont Lake this summer.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

That's pretty cool. Not that the bear got hit. But the sightings... I've seen one in person(wild). But was up in u.p. of Michigan on are way back from Canada. And didn't get a long look at it. Lol maybe I would be thinking twice about walking the banks in your area.... 
How big was the one you seen at piedmont? Did it see you? 
Anyone else seeing bears in the area?


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Saugeyefisher said:


> That's pretty cool. Not that the bear got hit. But the sightings... I've seen one in person(wild). But was up in u.p. of Michigan on are way back from Canada. And didn't get a long look at it. Lol maybe I would be thinking twice about walking the banks in your area....
> How big was the one you seen at piedmont? Did it see you?
> Anyone else seeing bears in the area?


There were several sights this summer on the news. The one I saw this summer at the lake was about the same size as this guy. Truthfully, he or she was afraid of my boat as I approached it. Quickly exiting the water as my boat approached and running into a wooded area at the dam area. I don't know much about them really although I doubt they are dangerous. But not knowing for sure when I fish the strip pits around here I now carry a pistol. I'm sure the noise from it would scare one off. I'd be afraid to shoot one with it. May make it mad and it kill me lol. Don't think a 9mm would take one down. The news said they must be traveling through but I'm not to sure now. I am worried about kids fishing here and there on the banks or maybe deer hunting. Guess I need to read up on black bears. I fish Lake Douglas in TN and have seen plenty of them but they never concern me in a boat.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I seen a black bear at salt fork about 6 years ago, it was pretty awesome !!


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

been around bears in the keystone state and I can tell they are afraid of people unless a mother with cubs.
if you see one don't run avoid eye contact and back away slowly.
you don" need a very big gun infact a small 22 will work if you have a buddy with you. just shoot him in the leg and then you can out run him. they are seen quit often in trumbull co


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

waterfox said:


> been around bears in the keystone state and I can tell they are afraid of people unless a mother with cubs.
> if you see one don't run avoid eye contact and back away slowly.
> you don" need a very big gun infact a small 22 will work if you have a buddy with you. just shoot him in the leg and then you can out run him. they are seen quit often in trumbull co


Never thought about a leg shot being smart but yeah that should work okay. Long as I can beat him. As long as the bear ate him lol. If not he may shoot me back when he recovers. He won't need to worry about I contact with me. All he will see is my butt! I'm not sure I can back away slowly but I'll keep it in mind lol.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

foxbites said:


> I seen a black bear at salt fork about 6 years ago, it was pretty awesome !!


I've not seen one at Salt Fork but I'm not out there a whole lot. But now I'm convinced they may very well be everywhere around here. Who knows? They I think would do their best to stay outta the lime light. Just hope I don't walk out in the back yard an encounter a bear!


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

I'm from Seneca Lake and my neighbors had a momma and 2 cubs on their trail camera the summer of '08. They come down every evening to drink and splash around then head back up the ridge. Never seen them after that summer, though.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

maynard said:


> I'm from Seneca Lake and my neighbors had a momma and 2 cubs on their trail camera the summer of '08. They come down every evening to drink and splash around then head back up the ridge. Never seen them after that summer, though.


Wow, with cubs I guess she could have been dangerous if she felt they were threatened. I bet they keep those photos to show people. I've never seen cubs locally and hope I don't approach any yikes! Maybe there are several around that nobody ever sees! I'm sure if you would shoot one you would be in a huge amount of trouble! Unless he or she bit your hand off or something.


----------



## g3todd (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## g3todd (Mar 11, 2015)

Had that one on my trail cam in 2011


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

funny how they grow like fish stories. News 9 reported it to be a 2 y\o male around d 200 lbs, lol.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

g3todd said:


>


Wow, nice! Now that would be scary to find on your camera!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Flatty01 said:


> funny how they grow like fish stories. News 9 reported it to be a 2 y\o male around d 200 lbs, lol.


The paper said 350 lol!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

DenOhio said:


> The paper said 350 lol!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

DenOhio said:


> The paper said 350 lol!



Belmont County, Ohio -
A Black Bear was hit and killed by a car on Interstate 70 in Belmont County Wednesday night.

The bear was hit near milepost 213. It weighed nearly 350 pounds.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Id argue that bear weighing 350. ive bear hunted and weve had bears between 350 and 400 killed at the camp we go to that bear is 200ish. any who i found a bear cub skull at clendening about 5 years ago


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> Id argue that bear weighing 350. ive bear hunted and weve had bears between 350 and 400 killed at the camp we go to that bear is 200ish. any who i found a bear cub skull at clendening about 5 years ago


I've no idea that's for sure. I just copied and pasted what I googled (which anyone can do) on the internet which matched up what the local paper said. Bear is something I've never hunted or messed with. Wow, I fish Clendening a good bit too, glad I've never met one out there. Trust me, you would know much more about bear than I do. In fact I hope I don't ever encounter any lol.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bears are as afraid of you as you are of them. i for one cant wait till we start seeing them on a semi regular basis


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I would bet there are quite a few people on this site that have trail cam photos of bears. Not as rare as one would think. This one is from Jefferson 2 years ago. I also have one from 4 years ago in tuscarawas county. But I do not have that picture on my phone.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

partlyable said:


> I would bet there are quite a few people on this site that have trail cam photos of bears. Not as rare as one would think. This one is from Jefferson 2 years ago. I also have one from 4 years ago in tuscarawas county. But I do not have that picture on my phone.
> View attachment 222554


Wow now I'm thinking I must just be missing them. Don't get me wrong I don't wanna find any. That's a great picture and he looks big to me! I don't have a trail camera but I think I need to get one lol.


----------

